# Uber update



## Lon (Feb 17, 2017)

It's been a little over a month now that I have sold my car and started using UBER and here are some interesting numbers.
I have taken UBER 27 times with the total cost being $115.58.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2017)

Lon, how does that compare with what you were spending for auto expenses and insurance, etc.  Have you had any problems with Uber?


----------



## Lon (Feb 17, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Lon, how does that compare with what you were spending for auto expenses and insurance, etc.  Have you had any problems with Uber?



Well my car was paid for but my auto insurance alone would come out to about $125 if I paid it monthly Gas? Maint, etc, 
I have been impressed with the quality of the vehicles, BMW's, Mercedes, Hyundi, all very clean and quite newTheir billing is precise and shows up immediately on my smart phone. The wait time for a pick up has never been longer than five minutes. It's a amazingly efficient operation.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2017)

Lon said:


> Well my car was paid for but my auto insurance alone would come out to about $125 if I paid it monthly Gas? Maint, etc,
> I have been impressed with the quality of the vehicles, BMW's, Mercedes, Hyundi, all very clean and quite newTheir billing is precise and shows up immediately on my smart phone. The wait time for a pick up has never been longer than five minutes. It's a amazingly efficient operation.



oops


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 18, 2017)

Lon said:


> Well my car was paid for but my auto insurance alone would come out to about $125 if I paid it monthly Gas? Maint, etc,
> I have been impressed with the quality of the vehicles, BMW's, Mercedes, Hyundi, all very clean and quite newTheir billing is precise and shows up immediately on my smart phone. The wait time for a pick up has never been longer than five minutes. It's a amazingly efficient operation.



I like Uber.
I used it the first time in Boston a couple of years ago.
We were staying in Boston for a few days so while there we decided to go to Paul Revere's home.
Boston's a tough town to drive if you're not familiar with it.
Forty minutes later we were back at the hotel frustrated.

Called Uber and for around 12bucks he delivered us to the front door in 10 minutes.
I love Uber


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2017)

Well I don't have a smart phone and never used Uber or even take taxis anymore, since me and my husband still drive.  But this is good info hearing that they're so reliable and inexpensive, I was wary when I first heard of the service.  Thanks Lon and Steve!


----------

